
Intel Is Preparing a Major Restructuring of Their Graphics Driver - buserror
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel-driver-change&num=1
======
dpw
"As of yet I don't have a clear picture what this new driver will look like
once evolved besides hearing 'boxes, many fucking boxes mate', when being told
about the increased abstractions of the multi-OS-focused driver design."

If only more discussions about software architecture were that honest.

------
nnx
I hope they'll unify the codebase with OSX's driver too. Intel graphics
drivers on Mac are way behind their Windows (and even Linux?) counterparts in
performance and OpenGL featureset.

~~~
eumoria
Not too sure about the proprietary binaries on Linux but rendering the same
thing on Mac and then on bootcamp Windows is really night and day. I have a
friend who plays Counter-Strike: GO on his Macbook Pro and it's unbelievable
how much better it runs on Windows. I realize that specific software was
pretty much designed to run on Windows but the performance difference is
drastic nonetheless.

~~~
Declanomous
I find that most Valve games run much better on Linux than they do in Windows.
Whether any given game runs better in Linux or Windows is a coin flip, however
I will grant that there are not many games that run well in Linux but are
unplayable in Windows. The converse is definitely true; there are many games
whose framerate drops over 50% when run in Linux. Some games even perform
better running in WINE than they do using the native port, which is somewhat
baffling.

Overall I'm somewhat surprised by painless gaming on Linux has become. I
switched back to Linux on my personal computer after a number of years of
primarily using Windows because of gaming. I thought it was going to be a pain
point for me, however a few months later Steam announced the Steam Box and
promoted Linux gaming heavily.

I (finally) have a beefy rig though, so perhaps Linux ports get bottle-necked
more easily. I haven't measured input latency or anything that would be
relevant to the competitive CS scene, but the framerate is higher on Linux
than it was on my (now gone) Windows partition.

